# Redline Answers



## gopro (Nov 12, 2003)

Since people seem very interested in Redline, let me quickly answer some FAQ in this thread...

-Does it contain ephedra: NO
-How much should I take: For pre-workout energy take 2.5 ml the first time and add a 1/2 ml each subsequent time until you reach 5 ml per dose (of course, if you find you are not feeling well from a specific dose than stay with that dose until your body begins to tolerate it). For fat loss take it twice daily using the same protocol as above. Split up doses by AT LEAST 5 hours.
-Should it be taken with food or on an empty stomach: The product is about twice as effective on an empty stomach.
-How long should I be on it: I recommend 8-12 weeks on and 4 weeks off.
-Should I take it daily: For fat loss, yes. For pre-workout energy take only before training or cardio.

Also, if anyone is still interested in a free sample I managed to secure about 6 or 7 more of my own. Please PM me you name and address and I will send you one. Please, only people that HAVEN'T gotten one already write to me. First come first serve...I only have 6-7 of em!


----------



## topolo (Nov 12, 2003)

thanks gp


----------



## gopro (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> thanks gp



Welcome buddy.

Note: I have had 3 requests for samples, so I have 4 left...FYI.


----------



## gopro (Nov 12, 2003)

1 LEFT!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 12, 2003)

So far these members are getting samples:

LARVA
BABOON
BLUE DEVIL
BRANDO
VAR
TKE YELLOW


----------



## nacnac972 (Nov 12, 2003)

ILL take one of those if ya have any left!


----------



## Var (Nov 12, 2003)

Better PM him with your info!


----------



## gopro (Nov 12, 2003)

They are all gone, but I will try to get more if possible.


----------



## nacnac972 (Nov 12, 2003)

No prob thanks anyway


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks, gopro!


----------



## Larva (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks gopro


----------



## bludevil (Nov 13, 2003)

yeah, appreciate it gp


----------



## gopro (Nov 13, 2003)

You are welcome guys. I will try to get these out to you over the weekend!


----------



## Brando457 (Nov 14, 2003)

thanks, cant wait this liquid clenbutrx i m using is great  Best ephedra based broduct I've used compared to stacker 2 and trimspa.


----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Brando457 *_
> thanks, cant wait this liquid clenbutrx i m using is great  Best ephedra based broduct I've used compared to stacker 2 and trimspa.



Yeah...Liquid Clen kicks ass.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 14, 2003)

how many weeks out from contest would you suggest someone using Redline?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 14, 2003)

I got my two 240ml bottles yesterday...I did not realize there were 48 servings per bottle!


----------



## Brando457 (Nov 14, 2003)

240ml bottle / 5ml per serving = 48ml/ 2 per day = 24  days supply


----------



## Arnold (Nov 14, 2003)

I only plan using it for pre-work out, and it's still 48 servings.


----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> how many weeks out from contest would you suggest someone using Redline?



8-12 weeks out is perfect.


----------



## gopro (Dec 5, 2003)

Bump as questions are still being asked.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 5, 2003)

_-Should it be taken with food or on an empty stomach: The product is about twice as effective on an empty stomach._


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 5, 2003)

thanks IAB...geuss you can give me the cookie then  i love oatmeal raison cookies


----------



## Brando457 (Dec 5, 2003)

I received my sample today, I mixed 2.5 of redline w/ 2.5 of liquid clenbutrx and didnt really notice 2 much. Redline certainly tastes better than clen lmao. 

Thanks again gp


----------



## badco (Dec 8, 2003)

Whats a more potent product, redline or liquid clenbutrx?
I've tried the redline, but dont get the nice rush before working out like I used to with ephedra products.
I'd like to get that pick me up again.


----------



## Brando457 (Dec 8, 2003)

i d take clenbutrx if you want that boost, of course it tastes like shit: (


----------



## badco (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Brando457 *_
> i d take clenbutrx if you want that boost, of course it tastes like shit: (



I'm pretty sure I can handle the taste when the results are good.
Thanks for the input!


----------



## gopro (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by badco *_
> Whats a more potent product, redline or liquid clenbutrx?
> I've tried the redline, but dont get the nice rush before working out like I used to with ephedra products.
> I'd like to get that pick me up again.



Right now the feedback is still coming. But I'd say as far as a pre-workout boost goes, its about 65% of people thinking Clen is better to 35% for Redline.

As for fat burning...I need more time and feedback to evaluate.


----------



## Brando457 (Dec 9, 2003)

ui dont think clenbutrx helps with fat burning i ve almost used a whole 240cc and noticed only about 1 or 2 pounds, I do however have huge energy boosts


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 9, 2003)

brando...you take your clen with McDonalds cheeseburgers


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

GP... Can you tell me if redline would be legal in Australia??
We are pretty strict here  cant even take 1test or ad...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Will Redline make you hungry? I've had it the past 2 days, eating normal and I've been starving. Used 5ml in the am before w/o.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 10, 2003)

That means its burning some fat and spedding your metabolism....its a good thing


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

But I'm still bulking. So do I need to eat more?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 10, 2003)

Redline is not for bulking...you start it when your cutting...however if your over 16% you are too high anyways and shouldnt be bulking in the way that you are...cutting should only last 12 weeks at most and should be done gradually.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Who said I was over 16% BF?

I thought GoPro said redline was good to take just before your w/o for energy boost. Well, anyway I guess it won't hurt to loose some fat. Redline is good for burning fat, not muscle right?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 10, 2003)

Its good for fat burning yes...an energy booster yes...i did not say that you were over 16% however i said  IF you were then i wouldnt be bulking like you are...personally i would not take any fat burners until i cut because your could lose some muscle...depends on how you cut though.


----------



## gopro (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Who said I was over 16% BF?
> 
> I thought GoPro said redline was good to take just before your w/o for energy boost. Well, anyway I guess it won't hurt to loose some fat. Redline is good for burning fat, not muscle right?



It IS good for a pre-workout boost, although some do not like the way it makes them feel pre-workout. For me, it doesn't give me so much energy pre se, as much as focus! I still feel its best attribute is as a fat burner.

I AM suprised about the increase in appetite though


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

It is crazy appetite. I haven't felt like that since I used to starve myself to loose weight. I didn't eat any less than normal and in the middle of the night I was starving again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Its good for fat burning yes...an energy booster yes...i did not say that you were over 16% however i said  IF you were then i wouldnt be bulking like you are...personally i would not take any fat burners until i cut because your could lose some muscle...depends on how you cut though.


I was just kidding you about the 16% BF! Forgot to put on my smiley!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 10, 2003)

whatever pasta man


----------



## gopro (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> It is crazy appetite. I haven't felt like that since I used to starve myself to loose weight. I didn't eat any less than normal and in the middle of the night I was starving again.



Hmmm...hmmmm...did I mention, hmmmmm.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> GP... Can you tell me if redline would be legal in Australia??
> We are pretty strict here  cant even take 1test or ad...


Hello....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> whatever pasta man


That's just not right!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hello....


Ris, we're having a bit of a crisis here! We'll have to get to you later ok?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

Sure thing.... pasta man....


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## gopro (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hello....



As an official member of the Australian government I take pride in keeping up with all the legality issues involving the import of all nutritional supplements into our country. With that said I can very comfortably tell you that....I HAVE NO FREAKING IDEA!!!

LOL  

(Damn M 1-T!   )


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

Your funny....
Please ignore question in other thread then... But dont ignore the stament .....
Lets import a bottle and see if we get busted....


----------



## Power Rabbit (Dec 10, 2003)

I am gonna buy some ...partially because it sounds cool....and mostly cause its like the only vpx product in my price range ...If only they had a special, poor college lifter discount for syngex 1, 2, and m1t........cough*hint gopro*cough cough


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

PR...


----------



## gopro (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> I am gonna buy some ...partially because it sounds cool....and mostly cause its like the only vpx product in my price range ...If only they had a special, poor college lifter discount for syngex 1, 2, and m1t........cough*hint gopro*cough cough



I'll try to set up a fund...


----------



## Brando457 (Dec 11, 2003)

how about donating some products to me , and or money hehe so i can buy my stack


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 11, 2003)

Getting bold now, aren't the little vagrants!


----------



## gopro (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Getting bold now, aren't the little vagrants!



As soon as I have taken over VPX I will be very generous with free samples, but until then, sorry, gotta make your own bling bling to spend on the ole supps.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

You do know I was talking about the members, not VPX right Gopro!?


----------



## gopro (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You do know I was talking about the members, not VPX right Gopro!?



Oh yes...I was talking about the members too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Alright, the little scullywagons!


----------



## Power Rabbit (Dec 12, 2003)

heh. My redline should be here soon.  I think I might try to stack it with ephedra. any thoughts go?


----------



## Brando457 (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> As soon as I have taken over VPX I will be very generous with free samples, but until then, sorry, gotta make your own bling bling to spend on the ole supps.




when will this be happening


----------



## once was fat (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks Gopro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I got my sample of redline in the mail.  I will try it out on sat.

When you say some people don't like the feeeling they get pre workout.  What type of feeling is this.  I myself have problems with being dizzy. I hope that this is  not a dizzy feeling.  

Thanks again Gopro.


----------



## Brando457 (Dec 12, 2003)

its a shaking/sweating feeling that i got o well i feel good


----------



## once was fat (Dec 12, 2003)

Brando.  You meen like having the flu type shaking and feeling cold?


----------



## gopro (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Brando457 *_
> when will this be happening



Spring 2004, VPX will be mine!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bruuuuhahahahahahaha...bruuuuuhahahahahahahaha...ehem, cough cough...pause...bruuuuuahahahahaahahaha...


----------



## gopro (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> Thanks Gopro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I got my sample of redline in the mail.  I will try it out on sat.
> 
> When you say some people don't like the feeeling they get pre workout.  What type of feeling is this.  I myself have problems with being dizzy. I hope that this is  not a dizzy feeling.
> ...



You are welcome.


----------



## Fastone (Dec 12, 2003)

I just recieved my sample in the mail as well

Thanks


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

Proprietary Blend 500mg 
Caffeine Citrate 
Caffeine Anhydrous 
Pure Evodiamine 
Yerbe Mate 
Green Tea 
Synephrine
Vinpocetine
Yohimbine HCL

Is this "all" thats in it GP?? Will ring my mate on Monday to find Oz legalities on this. If its all good i might get a shitload in and sell it  My friend has a supp store in a gym and he would stock it. Among the other 3 stores he owns....


----------



## Brando457 (Dec 13, 2003)

does your friend or anyone on here want to sponsor me and buy me some supps


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2003)

Sure, just send a check for $500 my way and I'll put you on the the Rock Sponsorship Program!


----------



## gopro (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Proprietary Blend 500mg
> Caffeine Citrate
> Caffeine Anhydrous
> ...



You are missing a very important ingredient...cAMP.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You are missing a very important ingredient...cAMP.


Whats that mate....


----------



## firestorm (Dec 14, 2003)

It's the super special secret ingredient Riss he can't tell ya or he'll have to kill you.  hahahahaha


----------



## Rissole (Dec 15, 2003)

But i need to know.....  
He just dosen't wanna talk to me cause of my avi...


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2003)

Actually I'm just kidding. I don't know what that ingredient is. Try doing a search on the internet for it.


----------



## gopro (Dec 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> But i need to know.....
> He just dosen't wanna talk to me cause of my avi...



cAMP and Fat Loss


Cyclic AMP (cAMP) is one of our most important cell regulating compounds and it governs many cellular processes. Increasing cAMP levels has many positive benefits for athletes and bodybuilders such as, relaxation of the arteries and smooth muscles, lowering of blood pressure, enhanced insulin secretion (allowing for better uptake of carbohydrates and amino acids into muscle cells), increased thyroid hormone levels (which increases metabolic rate), and increased lipolysis. Cyclic AMP has also been shown to increase fat loss by inhibiting the synthesis of fat in adipocyctes and by counteracting the decreased response of fat cells to lipolytic hormones like epinephrine associated with aging.

Cyclic AMP activates protein kinase A (PKA) which phophorylates hormone sensitive lipase, stimulating the release of free fatty acids from cells. The more cAMP, the more try glycerol can be released to oxidize. When you combine this effect with an increase in thyroid hormone levels, which will increase the burning of calories throughout the day, you have a potent fat burning compound.

cAMP and Hypertrophy


Cyclic AMP???s role in muscle building is a little less clear than in fat burning. The idea has been put forth that cAMP may increase the circulation and utilization of anabolic hormones in the human body. Cyclic AMP has been shown to have an effect on testicular Leydig cells similar to that of leutinizing hormone, which controls Leydig cell steroidogenesis by stimulation of the androgen pathways. This can lead to enhanced testosterone output.

Further, when cAMP levels are increased in thyroid tissue and anabolic (growth producing) effect can occur by enhancing the thyroid hormone dependent regulation off the uncoupling protein (UCP), and through its role in thermogenesis.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks Bud


----------



## gopro (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Thanks Bud



Anytime friend!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

Fire ordered his REDLINE and wondering how many damn days does he have to wait for delivery. lol


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 17, 2003)

LMAO!!!!  Patience grasshoppa. lol


----------



## Rissole (Dec 17, 2003)

I found out how i can get mine  Friken Yohimbine HCL is illegal to import  but i'll still get it  Gonna get 2lbs of Misellar Casin so that ups my frieght to $80 
 After Christmas me thinks


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> LMAO!!!!  Patience grasshoppa. lol



Patience is a virtue BO and I lost my virtginity when I was 17.  I want my Redline damnit.  I knew I shoulda paid the extra 100.00 for overnight delivery! hahaha


----------



## gopro (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Patience is a virtue BO and I lost my virtginity when I was 17.  I want my Redline damnit.  I knew I shoulda paid the extra 100.00 for overnight delivery! hahaha



I told them to hold off on yours...hope you don't mind...its being delivered by horse and wagon.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, hold Fire back. I need every advantage. Good Job GoPro!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I told them to hold off on yours...hope you don't mind...its being delivered by horse and wagon.



Well luckily for me,, The horses were Race Horses because I got it already!!!! yeaaay for MEEEEEE!!!!  Now that I have it and using it now for 3 days I haven't lost any bodyfat yet!!!!  WTF???  hahahaha  Just kidding, I know it doesn't work that fast.   I'll tell you on thing though,,, I don't get anything from it in the so called side effects.   I don't get jittery, I don't start perspiring, I don't loose sleep, In fact I took it this afternoon and took a 40 minute nap before coming to work.   I think the only thing I really noticed is my face feels hot now and then.  I hope this stuff is working.  Maybe I should take 3 times the dose!!!  just kidding again.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> -How much should I take: For pre-workout energy take 2.5 ml the first time and add a 1/2 ml each subsequent time until you reach 5 ml per dose
> ** For fat loss take it twice daily using the same protocol as above. Split up doses by AT LEAST 5 hours.
> ...


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 20, 2003)

Unfortunatley I have an extremely high tolerance for stimulants. I got a free sample in the mail, took it, felt nothing. The local supp store had a few samples, so I took a few. Took 2, felt a little sweaty thats it. Of course I have to take 50mgs or so of E-HCL to feel anything at all, so my results have to be taken with a grain of salt. I think stimulants just wont work on me anymore.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

Great news there Prolangtum.....NOT!!!  I was actually thinking the same thing.  I've taken ephadine when it was active in Xenadrine and again, I could go to sleep after taking it.  I hope this stuff works though.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

I did feel jittery for a while when I tried the free sample I got. Took it about 20 mins or so before I went to gym and was jittery. Don't know if that will be a one time thing. I liked the clenbutrx a lot so for now I may get some more of that since I liked the results I got from it. I will try redline at again at a later date though.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

FYI Hee,,, I bought the Redline and purchased 2 bottles and got a THIRD FREE!  Can't beat that deal.
Regards,
Fire


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 20, 2003)

I oddly enough acquired a taste for liquid Clenbutrx.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

Then there is something radically wrong with your tastebuds Prolang. hahahahaha


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by prolangtum *_
> I oddly enough acquired a taste for liquid Clenbutrx.



Now that's hard to do. lol

The old stuff was rank.


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 20, 2003)

maybe its just like beer, you acquire a taste not because it is good, but you know what it does. MAybe its in my subconcious, or maybe its because I eat oatmeal and eggs 24/7


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

Well your a better man then me Pro. I took it and hated the taste.  REDLINE is sweet but at least tollerable and apparently a better supplement.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by prolangtum *_
> maybe its just like beer, you acquire a taste not because it is good,



Bite your tongue!!! lol


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> FYI Hee,,, I bought the Redline and purchased 2 bottles and got a THIRD FREE!  Can't beat that deal.
> Regards,
> Fire


Whats up buddy! Where did you buy it that you got third bottle free? Got a link or did you get it locally in your area? I haven't looked around online for it yet.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

HeeHoller,, you have to order it by PHONE 1800 number through the company itself. www.vpxsports.com    You cannot order this special on the internet but only by phone.  go to the site and you will find the 1800 number.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks FS!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

my pleasure


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

Clenbutrx is stronger than redline though, right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

I don't get jitters on Redline but do sweat up a storm


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 20, 2003)

IT is a stronger stimulant, but I havent used Redline consitently to say if it is a better fat burner. I usually use clenbutrx for it stimulant properties only, Im naturally fairly lean so I try not to use them except for Pre WO


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2003)

But for pre w/o Clenbutrx is the stronger stimulant. Is Clenbutrx used for fat burning also or is that redlines field?


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 20, 2003)

Both can be used for fat burning, but the jury is still out on how affective Redline is compared to an ephedrine containing product like Clenbutrx, unfortunately most fall short. Although I am excited about AL's new oral fat burner, which will work through totally different mechanisms than anything out there.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Clenbutrx is stronger than redline though, right?



According to the guru (gopro) NO.  Redline is numero uno.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> But for pre w/o Clenbutrx is the stronger stimulant. Is Clenbutrx used for fat burning also or is that redlines field?



Rock,,,,NO no no   REDLINE is VPX's best product and better then clen overall.  This is my absolute understanding.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

I guess after reading all this I think instead of Clenbutrx I will really give Redline a try instead after the New Year. Even though I did get the jitters from Redline.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

Hee how old are you???  Before you try anything and your a little older then me I believe.  Check with GOPRO BEFORE YOU BUY EITHER ONE.  He will give you an honest opinion as to which is best for you.  I know I asked him prior to buying Redline.   If you got the jitters for example he may tell you to go with Clenbuterex which understand is a wonderful fat burner,  I lost over an inch and 1/2 around my waist in a short period of time with it.   Seriously send GOPRO a PM.  Tell him how old you are.  How much weight your needing to loose  Tell em you got the jitters with Red but willing to try it anyway and which he suggests.   He works for the company and knows his supplements.  He won't steer you wrong.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

Ohhh and one last thing Hee,,,, If you don't ask him in a PM   I will.  So getta senden' before I give ya a good ole fashioned NJ beaten'  hahahahahahaha


----------



## heeholler (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks there FS! I will have to do that! Didn't think of that. You will be getting a PM from me soon any way wishing you & family a Merry Christmas, and besides I wanna ask you a few other questions on supps any way on what you think is good and not. So keep an eye out for that PM!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks Fire and Pro


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 21, 2003)

see, I dont always stir up shit (although it is fun from time to time)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Naw, your ok Prolang!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

HEE AND ROCK your both VERY WELCOME.  ANYTIME YOU GUYS WANT TO GET TOGETHER ON A CONFERENCE LET ME KNOW.  I'll hook all three of us up and talk supplements etc.  Peace.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

That'd be fun Fire! I still plan to call you about what we talked about earlier. Just want to know more so I don't waste your time.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by prolangtum *_
> see, I dont always stir up shit (although it is fun from time to time)


YEA HUU YOUR A SHIT STIRRER UPPERER!! HAHAHAHAHA  JUST KIDDING


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> That'd be fun Fire! I still plan to call you about what we talked about earlier. Just want to know more so I don't waste your time.



NO WORRIES MY FRIEND. ANYTIME.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

Rock go check your Journal, I just posted something there I'd like you to read.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Got it, thanks alot Fire! I'm not sure how that'll work for me though. Your like superman, I'm the nerd from Ghostbusters!  Your body is used to burning off fat, mines used to saving enough for a football field.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

I understand that Rock I'm just saying it doesn't take a rocket scientist to work out a diet.  I think everyone puts to much emphasis on loading up with all different types of supplements and doing this and doing that.  I say,, just keep the engine running and running on good natural nutrients.   Carbs, Protein, and fat.  along with a one a day vitamin.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

See, that sounds good from you Fire. But then someone else here will tell me I need this specific food at this time during this time of year with this supplement.... And I get to the point now that if I eat something not STRICTLY written for me by Jodi or HAN or everyone else, even if it's fruit or vegetables, that I'm getting fat from it. Make sense?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

I hear ya Rock...
Han wants me to eat "........." 2 hrs b4 training and "......" srt8 after, sorry to say but i think its helped!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Well then why don't you fill in those SPACES?!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 21, 2003)

Read my workout journal when i post food and workouts is how my day flows, got any ?????'s ask in my journal


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> See, that sounds good from you Fire. But then someone else here will tell me I need this specific food at this time during this time of year with this supplement.... And I get to the point now that if I eat something not STRICTLY written for me by Jodi or HAN or everyone else, even if it's fruit or vegetables, that I'm getting fat from it. Make sense?



Hell yea it makes total sense. now some more of my most wordly advise.  don't listen to EVERYONE.  Everyone has a different opinion as you well know.  Pick ONE person you trust and follow that ONE persons suggestions.   Now I'll be totally honest..... my way is absolutely NOT THE BEST and would hate for you do it my way.   My absolute suggestion is to go on what JODI SAYS.  She takes the time and answers every single question.  Just look at her photos and you can see what she does works.  NOw again. what works for her may not work for you.  I know she is big into that Carb cycling and you don't like that.  Well fine.  Tell her that and she will work with you.  So pick one person and follow that road.   Even the pros do it that way.  Several pros who you think know "everything" go to the man "?????? Michaels married to Bev Francis.  ONe person on road to success.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah, thanks FS! I'll stick with Jodi, but she'll be gone for a little while. Your right though, can't listen to everyone but it sure as hell does get confusing sometimes!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

Which is why it gets confusing. Opinions are like assholes, everyone has one.   Then I go throw my dieting phylosphy on ya. hahahaha  A REAL mind blower huu????  I'm surprised after reading my non shalant diet routine you woulda banged you head against your puter desk. hahahahaha


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah, now I need a new desk! Thanks alot Fire!!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 21, 2003)

Your very welcome. lol


----------

